# Spam: Zahlungsangebot <[email protected]>



## Seodres (15 Juli 2010)

Vorsicht vor Spammails von Von: Zahlungsangebot <[email protected]> 


> [noparse]Betreff: Mahnschreiben 01893-AZ.
> 
> Das Schreiben:
> 
> ...


Ist auf jeden fall Betrug wann zahlt man den sowas mit Paysafecard,löschen und nicht antworten da die Mails per zufall verschickt werden,wer sich meldet riskiert mehr Spam.

MFG Seodres


----------

